# Women's gloves



## amarinello77 (Dec 11, 2011)

Any suggestions for everyday use gloves for small hands?


----------



## Theresa (Dec 12, 2011)

I buy women's gardening gloves made of thin goatskin or deerskin, then I cut the fingers off. I don't know the brand name but they are an off white leather with a brightly colored knit cuff.


----------



## Van (Dec 12, 2011)

I hate to say it but......Harbor Freight carries several lines of gloves, some are even similar to "set wear". All their sizes tend to run small.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2011)

I was wandering through my local Home Depot last week and was surprised to see a really nice selection of women's and even children's sized "mechanix-like" gloves. I don't remember if they were actually mechanix brand but they were at least similar and looked great.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 12, 2011)

I get gloves as thanks to my crew at one of my occasional jobs and the gloves that I get for the smaller hands on the crew are these Wells Lamont gloves. They seem to hold up quite well and I've gotten nothing but good reviews from the folks wearing them. They're in one of the hardware stores local to the gigs.


----------



## MrsFooter (Dec 12, 2011)

Setwear makes some finger-less gloves specifically for woman, but personally I've found any of their regular gloves in a size medium to be quite comfortable. And they go all the way down to XS, which look pretty **** small to me.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Mechanix brand original glove. They're made for working on cars, so they provide protection from heat while being extremely flexible. They're great for focusing hot instruments.

Automotive > The Original® Glove : Mechanix Wear


They also make "girl gloves"...

http://www.mechanix.com/automotive/the-original-womens-glove


They make a glove with a built in light too!

http://www.mechanix.com/the-original-glove-light


They're also available at local car part stores.


----------



## len (Dec 13, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> They make a glove with a built in light too!
> 
> The Original® Glove Light : Mechanix Wear


 
Now there's something Barry from Storage Wars doesn't have yet.


----------



## amarinello77 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

